# ThePinkMan



## PhotonGuy (Sep 7, 2017)

Anybody familiar with ThePinkMan? He has a youtube channel where he analyzes all sorts of martial arts. Some arts he strongly criticises other arts he advocates or at least emphasizes the strong points of the art. Some of the stuff he says I find useful although I am skeptical about some of the other stuff he says. Here is his youtube channel.

ThePinkMan


----------



## drop bear (Sep 7, 2017)

Yeah I have seen his stuff.

A lot of what he suggests hinges on the concept of aliveness. Mat Thorton generally gets used to explain the concept.






So it is basically a concept of putting a martial art through this test and discarding those that dont pass.


----------



## Flatfish (Sep 8, 2017)

he's one of the main contributors on Bullshido, goes under Holy Moment...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 8, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> Anybody familiar with ThePinkMan? He has a youtube channel where he analyzes all sorts of martial arts. Some arts he strongly criticises other arts he advocates or at least emphasizes the strong points of the art. Some of the stuff he says I find useful although I am skeptical about some of the other stuff he says. Here is his youtube channel.
> 
> ThePinkMan


I like his critique of Aikido.


----------



## Anarax (Sep 10, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> Anybody familiar with ThePinkMan? He has a youtube channel where he analyzes all sorts of martial arts. Some arts he strongly criticises other arts he advocates or at least emphasizes the strong points of the art. Some of the stuff he says I find useful although I am skeptical about some of the other stuff he says. Here is his youtube channel.
> 
> ThePinkMan


I agree with some of the points he's making. If a MA school is *only *doing "dead patterns", then I don't think they are bridging the gap between training and practical application. Are there schools that only train "dead patterns"? Yes there are. However; for him to say Boxing, BJJ and wrestling schools are more accustomed to this and "99.9%" of MA school aren't is inaccurate. *Everything *doesn't have to be a sparring match to learn and train techniques.


----------



## Steve (Sep 10, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I like his critique of Aikido.


I do, as well.   I think he plagiarized my posts from the last several years.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 11, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I like his critique of Aikido.



His critique of Aikido basically downplays it as an ineffective art for self defense. In his video he concludes that Aikido should be used as a supplementary art and that's what its founder intended it to be. I myself know very little about Aikido so Im not sure if its an accurate critique although I do see where he's coming from. I do disagree with what he says about Tai Chi.


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 11, 2017)

I have mixed thoughts about all this.

For starters back when I was in class my instructor would "Teach The Art - Train and Think Street" approach!

In class we would do drills that in reality you would need to slap an ear or smash the nose.

Instead we would hit the shoulder for the ear and for the nose we would hit the forehead not full force either but enough to apply the drill and hit.

We weren't going to injure each other over a drill in sparring/training is the point.

Not every technique is going to work 100% in the reality but you still train like that and adapt in the flow of motion through any move or technique you do.

For example -








Also in JKD / Wing Chun we use the Wooden Dummy ( Mook Jong) but you got to visualize the opponent in your imagination and see the strikes and counter/s. Also this conditions the forearms and builds up internal energies very quickly as an added benefit.








So its all subject to interpretation and perception in some ways no one is wrong or right it really is up to the student as well.

But when we had Sparring sessions or practice KALI sticking fighting we would wear full protection like this..............














So in my opinion I see Matt Thorntons approach a little unfair if I am understanding this correctly based on video on post #2

Also its up to the teacher / instructor to monitor the situation on-hand responsibly as well, there might be some aggressive gent/s on board that need to be pulled back so training is adjusted so on, if you are hurting each other well that ain't good I doubt there will be future members. LoL

All opinions welcomed of course thats my take on this in a nutshell!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 11, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> His critique of Aikido basically downplays it as an ineffective art for self defense. In his video he concludes that Aikido should be used as a supplementary art and that's what its founder intended it to be. I myself know very little about Aikido so Im not sure if its an accurate critique although I do see where he's coming from. I do disagree with what he says about Tai Chi.


I don't know if that's what Ueshiba intended, but that's how it apparently was taught to the people who became his first generation of instructors. They all had competency in other arts, so had some basics (strikes, hip throw, etc. were likely), so he didn't teach those. So they didn't teach those, and that became the foundation of the art. So, it now seems best suited IMO to those with a fighting base already in place.


----------



## jobo (Sep 11, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> I have mixed thoughts about all this.
> 
> For starters back when I was in class my instructor would "Teach The Art - Train and Think Street" approach!
> 
> ...


i was with you to you mentioned the benefits of fighting a wooden dummy,!


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2017)

Anarax said:


> I agree with some of the points he's making. If a MA school is *only *doing "dead patterns", then I don't think they are bridging the gap between training and practical application. Are there schools that only train "dead patterns"? Yes there are. However; for him to say Boxing, BJJ and wrestling schools are more accustomed to this and "99.9%" of MA school aren't is inaccurate. *Everything *doesn't have to be a sparring match to learn and train techniques.


You are getting better at what you're actually doing.


PhotonGuy said:


> His critique of Aikido basically downplays it as an ineffective art for self defense. In his video he concludes that Aikido should be used as a supplementary art and that's what its founder intended it to be. I myself know very little about Aikido so Im not sure if its an accurate critique although I do see where he's coming from. I do disagree with what he says about Tai Chi.


A position that has been endorsed by experienced Aikidoka on this forum is that it's akin to an advanced degree and only really works if you have a foundation in another grappling style.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 11, 2017)

jobo said:


> i was with you to you mentioned the benefits of fighting a wooden dummy,!


Wooden dummy serves some of the same functions as a punching bag. Not all of them, and some additional, but a similar concept.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 11, 2017)

Steve said:


> A position that has been endorsed by experienced Aikidoka on this forum is that it's akin to an advanced degree and only really works if you have a foundation in another grappling style.


And just to clarify Steve's post - the techniques will work without another grappling style as a foundation, but the system needs them to be functional, because the techniques (as they are used in most Aikido schools) don't cover enough situations or enough common responses/attacks.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Sep 11, 2017)

Jesse Pinkman?


----------



## jobo (Sep 11, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Wooden dummy serves some of the same functions as a punching bag. Not all of them, and some additional, but a similar concept.


it serves non of the functions of a punch bag unless you punch it, which I've never seen advised


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 11, 2017)

jobo said:


> it serves non of the functions of a punch bag unless you punch it, which I've never seen advised


That statement assumes it is never punched, and that a punch is the only strike.


----------



## jobo (Sep 11, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> That statement assumes it is never punched, and that a punch is the only strike.


a punch bag has two qualifying features, one its a, bag and second that people punch it, 
even if people are misguided enough to punch a solid piece of wood, it still fails to be a punch bag because of its lack of bagness


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2017)

jobo said:


> a punch bag has two qualifying features, one its a, bag and second that people punch it,
> even if people are misguided enough to punch a solid piece of wood, it still fails to be a punch bag because of its lack of bagness


"I once saw a forklift lift a crate of forks, and it was way too literal for me."  Mitch Hedberg.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 11, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> I have mixed thoughts about all this.
> 
> For starters back when I was in class my instructor would "Teach The Art - Train and Think Street" approach!
> 
> ...



Your drills should reflect the fight. The fight in general terms is defined by your alive training. Or sparring. This is because the alive training is as close as you are willing to go to replicate the conditions of a fight in your training.

You seem to be suggesting the fight reflects the drills which is the backwards approach.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 11, 2017)

jobo said:


> a punch bag has two qualifying features, one its a, bag and second that people punch it,
> even if people are misguided enough to punch a solid piece of wood, it still fails to be a punch bag because of its lack of bagness


You might try actually reading the posts you're trying to argue with. I never said it was a punching bag. I said it filled some of the same functions.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 11, 2017)

drop bear said:


> You seem to be suggesting the fight reflects the drills which is the backwards approach.



I'm not sure that's what he's saying (nor sure it's not), but your comment brought something to mind. I remember hearing NGA instructors say "keep application close to classical" (use the technique like it is in the form). That always seems backwards to me. If the technique typically gets used a certain way, the form (classical) should be shifted to match that. Otherwise, we're trying to shove reality into the confines of the form, when we should be using forms to develop sequences that work with reality.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 11, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I'm not sure that's what he's saying (nor sure it's not), but your comment brought something to mind. I remember hearing NGA instructors say "keep application close to classical" (use the technique like it is in the form). That always seems backwards to me. If the technique typically gets used a certain way, the form (classical) should be shifted to match that. Otherwise, we're trying to shove reality into the confines of the form, when we should be using forms to develop sequences that work with reality.



I wrote that before I wrote the stuff on Bas Ruttens punch. But he is having the same issue there.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 11, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I wrote that before I wrote the stuff on Bas Ruttens punch. But he is having the same issue there.


I haven't read that thread. I'll give it a look.


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 11, 2017)

jobo said:


> i was with you to you mentioned the benefits of fighting a wooden dummy,!



It has been said that in Wing Chun/ JKD techniques when mastered using a Mook Jong is like going through a human body like a knife through butter, so to speak!

The point I was making is adding the ability to transfer energy via your own Qi Gong through the thrust of power and structure.

Read more here - http://ezinearticles.com/?Benefits-of-Training-With-a-Wing-Chun-Wooden-Dummy&id=2069968

Also discussed here:- Training Methods Old School vs. New School

Also in the Forum there is a section on this if interested here:- Chinese Internal Arts : Taijiquan (Tai Chi) and Qi

Its to much to explain in a post but, you can see it clearly here in these videos if you know what to look for..............






More about Master Dong here:-  Kung Fu Training in China丨Dragon Mountain Martial Arts School

He is awesome! 

Also if you follow Sifu Harinder Singh he is very much now training in this way understanding Chi or Qi Gong.





















How to visualize a Mook Jong in training...................









But it must be noted that its about entering the trapping range and feeling your way through its not a one particular move but a process in finding it, expressing it so on.

This is the point I was addressing that there are tools, processes and methods to drills and exercises and I don't agree with Matt Thorntons views as a whole. That "Aliveness" is in all areas of training skill development as a  program to follow.

Although does it have some merit, yes for many other reasons, like defining "Aliveness" in sparring yes but not in learning the art form and principles etc. 

But not to rule out what are Drills / Exercises/ Sparring / Full Contact with the view to combine them as one they all have different purposes in the training and skill building method.

Does this make some sense now, its also allot of fun I recommend having one and learning this.

As you get older this becomes a good way to remain fit also.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 12, 2017)

I've seen a few of his videos and_ do _think it's good that frauds in MA get exposed at some level.


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 12, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> I've seen a few of his videos and_ do _think it's good that frauds in MA get exposed at some level.



In some cases yes I agree its all fabricated lies, but in other cases its just a poor instructor who has gone rogue and teaching his thing with no real qualifications and credentials to support his claims other than receiving a "Black Belt" and teaching his martial arts with nothing else but that.

 I have seen allot more of this than the real fake ones in school gyms and local councils halls where they send out flyers in your local mail box to locally attract people to register.

One specific Sifu - teacher that I have trained with in class and privately under has:-

Over 35 years of competition experience.
Teaching full time since 1996. Coaching & Conducting seminars in Japan, Australia, Europe, Mauritius & USA.
Coaching experience range from Corporate companies, Kids, Women, Men, Military & Police.
3rd degree Blackbelt in Shotokan Karate.
Blackbelt in Machida Karate.
Brownbelt 4 stripes in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.
Full Instructor in Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do.
Full Instructor in Filipino Martial Arts Kali.
Qualified Instructor in Muay Thai Kickboxing.
A Degree in Sports Science

Qualified Engineer & Architectural designer.
Developing the business and new programs and customized training and development
Also maintains his physical fitness and has a physique of a 20 year old athlete  

........ etc ............... and continues to study and broaden his skills and knowledge in martial art.

As you can see thats an extensive proven history where all the knowledge is passed down creating a rich environment of learning practical and theory about martial arts.

Someone to really respect and give credit when its due! 

Not only that he has an extensive background with qualifications and credentials but continues to train developing existing skills sets but also studies new martial arts and advancing himself and all the members under him.

A true teacher and someone worthy of his position for all his achievements, not like some people fat over weight, can't run up or down, flat footed with no spring on their feet just poor health and many sit their learning from them, pfftt.... LoL...... c'mon

Its a great place of being and learning, thats all I'm going to say on that.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 12, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> I've seen a few of his videos and_ do _think it's good that frauds in MA get exposed at some level.



The propoganda on the side of martial arts is really prevalent. There should be people at least suggesting there is another way to look at it.

For every pink man there is ten guys saying all of it just works if you just believe.

And I really don't think most people want their martial arts to exist in the realm of mysticism.





I mean what do you even say to these guys?


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 12, 2017)

drop bear said:


> The propoganda on the side of martial arts is really prevalent. There should be people at least suggesting there is another way to look at it.
> 
> For every pink man there is ten guys saying all of it just works if you just believe.



True.  The one thing I was going to follow up with is that I believe his videos would be more powerful if he stayed away from the insult and just focused on the facts.  Calling George Dillman "Dillhole" while you are showing people the truth about his being a fraud will simply turn some people off and accomplishes little beyond making PinkMan look like a jerk.


----------



## Steve (Sep 12, 2017)

drop bear said:


> The propoganda on the side of martial arts is really prevalent. There should be people at least suggesting there is another way to look at it.
> 
> For every pink man there is ten guys saying all of it just works if you just believe.
> 
> ...


I really hated watching that.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 12, 2017)

What ThePinkMan said about Tai Chi is completely off the wall and absurd.


----------



## Steve (Sep 12, 2017)

I watched the guy's "does grappling work" video.  I Really do think he's stealing my stuff.


----------



## Steve (Sep 12, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> What ThePinkMan said about Tai Chi is completely off the wall and absurd.


Haven't watched it.   My mom does tai chi and it makes her happy.   That's enough for me.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 13, 2017)

Steve said:


> I really hated watching that.



Well you would be. It is disappointing to see how easily your jujitsu can be defeated by the street.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Well you would be. It is disappointing to see how easily your jujitsu can be defeated by the street.


And how easily he can be killed by that guy at any point. Disheartening.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 13, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> And how easily he can be killed by that guy at any point. Disheartening.



yeah. Forearm in the throat. If only someone had thought of it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2017)

drop bear said:


> yeah. Forearm in the throat. If only someone had thought of it.


Revolutionary.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 13, 2017)

Steve said:


> Haven't watched it.   My mom does tai chi and it makes her happy.   That's enough for me.


Well basically, in his tai chi video he compares it to the movie Spaceballs.


----------



## Steve (Sep 13, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well basically, in his tai chi video he compares it to the movie Spaceballs.


yeah?  Is it like the move Spaceballs?


----------



## Steve (Sep 13, 2017)

Does that guy show you how to defend yourself from "knee on face"?  I'll tell you what, when it's being done to you by a brown belt, power lifter, who's nickname is crusher, controlling his shoulder isn't going to do the trick.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2017)

Steve said:


> Does that guy show you how to defend yourself from "knee on face"?  I'll tell you what, when it's being done to you by a brown belt, power lifter, who's nickname is crusher, controlling his shoulder isn't going to do the trick.


Kill him with a knee grab? Just guessing.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 13, 2017)

Steve said:


> yeah?  Is it like the move Spaceballs?



From what I know about Tai Chi it has nothing to do with Spaceballs. Here is the video and you can judge for yourself.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 13, 2017)

Steve said:


> yeah?  Is it like the move Spaceballs?



The swartch. God. However you spell that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2017)

drop bear said:


> The swartch. God. However you spell that.


Schwartz, I think.


----------



## Steve (Sep 13, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Schwartz, I think.


Schwantz.  It's German slang for exactly what you think it is.


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 13, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> From what I know about Tai Chi it has nothing to do with Spaceballs. Here is the video and you can judge for yourself.




First there are branches of Tai Chi some are not fighting styles more here:- Tai chi - Wikipedia

They are more about relaxation Qi Gong / Chi Power......... etc

The more aggressive styles of Tai Chi are similar to Wushu








I think like I have said a few times in various threads its more about the person how they represent their martial arts knowledge and skills or proficiency, as the they learn the art but train for the fight, so to speak.

If you are not fit, but overweight, flat footed no spring in your feet, can barely run up and down its not the Martial Art form style but again you representing it.

They just don't train their bodies in every area like jumping high for kicks or good punching power or good footwork its just not their, makes you wonder what are they on about.

I think some people just enjoy the martial art style  but don't know how to use it in a real fight they are like a statue they don't move or perform.

They simply don't represent themselves or the martial art they claim to master or practice!


Anyway I also was looking at this...................


----------



## drop bear (Sep 13, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> First there are branches of Tai Chi some are not fighting styles more here:- Tai chi - Wikipedia
> 
> They are more about relaxation Qi Gong / Chi Power......... etc
> 
> ...



Yeah but it is also like a mate of mine who wanted to do MMA cos he was pretty strong and that.

And I had to explain that they are all pretty strong. 

At some point you may run up against a guy who is not a chump. At which point you need your house in order.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 13, 2017)

Steve said:


> Does that guy show you how to defend yourself from "knee on face"?  I'll tell you what, when it's being done to you by a brown belt, power lifter, who's nickname is crusher, controlling his shoulder isn't going to do the trick.



One has to love t"he knee on the face"!


----------



## Balrog (Sep 13, 2017)

Flatfish said:


> he's one of the main contributors on Bullshido, goes under Holy Moment...


IMNSHO, that's reason enough to ignore him.


----------



## BrendanF (Sep 16, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> The more aggressive styles of Tai Chi are similar to Wushu



Uh.. Taiji IS wushu chief.


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2017)

BrendanF said:


> Uh.. Taiji IS wushu chief.


Wait.  What?   I've never heard this.  Can you elaborate?


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 17, 2017)

Wu Shu (武術), pronounced in Japanese as bujutsu, literally translates as "martial skills/arts". Taiji chuan (Taiji/Tai Chi) is one form of martial arts, specifically Chinese... hence, Taiji IS Wu Shu (Chinese martial arts).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 17, 2017)

Chris Parker said:


> Wu Shu (武術), pronounced in Japanese as bujutsu, literally translates as "martial skills/arts". Taiji chuan (Taiji/Tai Chi) is one form of martial arts, specifically Chinese... hence, Taiji IS Wu Shu (Chinese martial arts).


A matter of curiosity, Chris - is there a Chinese equivalent of Japanese "do" that is used much in relation to martial arts?


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 17, 2017)

Well, "do" is the Japanese on'yomi pronunciation of the Chinese character 道... the kun'yomi (native Japanese) reading is "michi"... which is pronounced "tao" in Chinese. As in "Taoism", "Taoist", "The Tao of Jeet Kune Do" (which always amuses me... "the way of the way of the intercepting fist"... ha!). Aside from the JKD book title, despite Taoism being a major influence on a number of Chinese systems, I am unfamiliar with any categorisation of martial systems using the term, the same way that "Do" is used for Judo, Kendo, Karate-do, Iaido, Kyudo etc.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 17, 2017)

Chris Parker said:


> (which always amuses me... "the way of the way of the intercepting fist"... ha!)


Thanks. I knew "tao" was also translated to "way" (so the above has always amused me, too), but wasn't aware it was the same word (which makes it even more odd - like saying it is amusingly _amusante_.


----------



## geezer (Sep 17, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I mean *what do you even say* to these guys?



I'd tell them to work on _avoidance at all costs!   _...after all, with that kind of training, if they ever have to use it, _somebody_ is going to get really messed up.

I just wouldn't waste my time pointing out _who_ that somebody is going to be.


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2017)

Learn something new every day:  International Wushu Federation



> *What is Wushu*
> Wushu, which is also referred to as kung-fu, is the collective term for the martial art practices which originated and developed in China, and wushu is the well-spring of all Asian martial practices. Over its long history, wushu has developed into numerous distinct styles and systems, each incorporating their own techniques, tactics, principles and methods, as well as the use of a wide variety of traditional weaponry. The differing styles that have emerged focus on many aspects of combat, but more importantly they have absorbed the popular philosophies and moral practices of the people in China over the past 5000 years of development. With that, wushu has developed into more than just a simple system of attack and defense and has become a way to cultivate the body, mind and spirit in a positive way that is beneficial to all that practice it.


This is what I've heard about: 


> Sport wushu is categorized into two main categories, namely Taolu (Routines Competition) and Sanda (Free-Fighting Competition).


----------



## Punisher1204 (Dec 10, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> Anybody familiar with ThePinkMan? He has a youtube channel where he analyzes all sorts of martial arts. Some arts he strongly criticises other arts he advocates or at least emphasizes the strong points of the art. Some of the stuff he says I find useful although I am skeptical about some of the other stuff he says. Here is his youtube channel.
> 
> ThePinkMan


Ive actually confronted The Pinkman about his experience with martial arts, he claims to be a pitfighter but when i asked him for any kinda video proof or picture proof he would never provide it. All he would give me was a excerpt from a Bullshido interview he claims is him.


----------



## kenburke (Feb 20, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Anybody familiar with ThePinkMan? He has a youtube channel where he analyzes all sorts of martial arts. Some arts he strongly criticises other arts he advocates or at least emphasizes the strong points of the art. Some of the stuff he says I find useful although I am skeptical about some of the other stuff he says. Here is his youtube channel.
> 
> ThePinkMan


I would like to know exactly which martial art(s) he has studied.


----------



## KabutoKouji (Feb 21, 2018)

he seems to have lots of wrestling photos on his walls - maybe he did that?


----------

